# Bacopa Australis - carpeting



## sketch804 (Mar 2, 2011)

I would just lay/tie them down on the floor and place a rock or something to hold it down and it should sprout shoots from the nodes.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

B. australis will never really "carpet" but can easily be grown into a bushy mid-ground plant.

Though, you'll have to train it to grow horizontally by repeatedly placing visible roots into the substrate. I haven't found a way around that yet. Even when it seems to be growing really well, I still have to place roots into the substrate.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Remove two sets of leaves and plant the stem. Let it grow four or five sets of leaves. Trim it just above the first (bottom) set of leaves. Take the pruned plant and remove the first two lower sets of leaves, plant that stem so that just one set of leaves is above the substrate then keep pruning and replanting. 

Or something like that.


----------



## skwan45 (May 31, 2012)

thanks guys for the response, i will try that.

the side shoots / new sprouts looks like the are reaching down to the substrate. Should i just leave it and let the roots pull the stem down? will it naturally start to carpet?

I dont mind letting it grow in a bush, but i want it short. does that just naturally grow if i keep trimming it..

thanks !


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Nov 4, 2008)

High lighting will help you too. In low to medium light in my take b. Australis grows thin vertical stems. I have it growing emersed under good lighting and it lays down horizontal and carpets my emersed set up.


----------

